#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  >  Runtime Error '3043'

## esoteric_single

Hi,
I have a database which is kept on the network and is being used by about 10 people simultaneously in my office. Lately, the following error is popping up at the user end at various intervals

Run-time error '3043'

Your network access was interrupted. To continue, close the database, and then open again.

This error is leading to a lot of hassles of closing the database and re-opening every now and then. Searched the internet but don't find a solution to this problem. I am using MS Access 2007 in Win XP environment.

----------


## Richard Buttrey

Hi,

Have you tried the Microsoft support article:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/175755

Rgds

----------

